# Orchid show in Abbaye de Vaucelles (59) France



## Paphiolive (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello,

The next orchid show on 14 to 18 march 2013 in Abbaye de Vaucelles (59) North France.

http://www.abbayedevaucelles.com/expositions.php?article=par-dates&expo=8

Who will be there ?

I will go to Vaucelles the 15/03/2013 from Paris. I will make some photos for those who cannot come

Olivier


----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)

A few pics of the show:


----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots of great flowers! Thanks for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2013)

Quite some great blooms!!!! I really like the shape of this vietn.!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 18, 2013)

Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the vini dayanum. Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

There seems to have been a good selection of slippers and that appears to be the Delrosi with the v. vinicolor delenatii. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2013)

Scooby5757 said:


> Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the vini dayanum. Nice pics. Thanks.




I noticed that also. When I first saw it. I didn't see the label but I was thinking "Wow, that is a dark dayanum". This is the first time I saw such a dark variety of dayanum. Very nice, hope to acquire get one someday. Hopefully someone will be able to tell us the history of the clone and where it came from. Reminds me of delenatii vinicolor.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay after some looking around. Olaf posted a couple of pictures of an alleged dayanum vinicolour. He thought that it may be a hybrid and I tend to agree with him.
















The picture that reivilos posted it a bit small to see the actual plant. It is interesting though to say the least.

link


----------



## reivilos (Mar 18, 2013)

Dayanum vini: this is Riboni's plant. This was discussed on a French forum a while ago. I don't know if it's true to form, but it's nice!

Delrosi: iirc this is not vini delenatii but a new generation one.You can see both Delrosi parents on the pic. Beside that one was a Delrosi bred with the "old" selfed and reselfed delenatii. It's much uglier.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Mar 18, 2013)

Scooby5757 said:


> Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the vini dayanum. Nice pics. Thanks.



I think this is Paph. Rosemead x self. Rosemead is P. dayanum x sukhakulii. One of my Rosemead x self is very similar to dayanum in shape. I will post a picture next time it flowers.


----------



## reivilos (Mar 18, 2013)

Dayanum vini close-up:





The other Delrosi:


----------



## reivilos (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out the spike of that malipo, over 1m high!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 19, 2013)

a lot of great pics hanks for sharing the delrosi I like both.


----------



## Carper (Mar 19, 2013)

Some stunning photos, especially the roths, esquirolei. Fantastic!!

Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2013)

reivilos said:


> Delrosi: iirc this is not vini delenatii but a new generation one.You can see both Delrosi parents on the pic. Beside that one was a Delrosi bred with the "old" selfed and reselfed delenatii. It's much uglier.


It came out quite nicely. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paphiolive (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello at all,

These are my 126 pics of the meeting :

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/Paphiolive/library/Expo Vaucelles 03_2013?page=1

Also I found in the meeting :
- 4 flasks & 1 Paphiopedilum rothschildianum (j2 x j3) from Ching Hua Orchids (Taïwan),
- 1 cattleya Whitei & 1 Laelia purpurata carnea from Floralia (Brasil)
- 1 Paphiopedilum lowii 'Doll' from Riboni (Italy)
- 1 Paphiopedilum Bel Royal from l'Amazone (Belgium)
- 1 Paphiopedilum esquirolei & 1 Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Starship' & 1 Paphiopedilum Susan Booth 'Greystoke' x Paphiopedilum Wayne Booth & 1 Paphiopedilum Bengal Lancers (parishii x haynaldianum) from Asendorfer 'Germany).

When they will be blooming, I will put the pics on the forum.

Good night

Olivier


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 21, 2013)

wow, nice purchase Olivier !!!! Are those blooming size plants? with buds? Jean


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice pic thanks for share and great buys, hope we see soon the flowers of them


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2013)

Paphiolive said:


> Hello at all,
> 
> When they will be blooming, I will put the pics on the forum.
> 
> ...



We would like to see them even before they bloom I bet!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the photos - looks like a nice show.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks!


----------

